# how do they wrap polo ponies tails?



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

ive always wanted to know how they wrap polo ponies tails 

http://www.equidblog.com/uploads/image/PFH_250.jpg

but i can never find instructions, i always end up with how to polo wrap a horse's legs. anyone know how to do this? or even better have a video of how to do this? sorry for the kind of funky picture, was the best one i could find for what i meant


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a book at home that explains it in detail, but I'm not at home at the moment. I think its just a french braid all the way down the tail bone then continued to the bottom, then folded and wrapped.

Theres also a complicated tie up called a mud knot in which the tail is tied without using any sort of string or tie, only a strand from the tail. looks like this:









You'd probably have an easier time finding a how to on "mud knot" rather than "Polo pony tail wrap" as mud knot is a more generalized term.

Also, polo ponies often have their tails short, shaved, or even partially docked, so to have a true "polo pony" tail, you might have a funny looking horse...or at least one with a funny tail.
As this example shows the polo tail is shaved at the top, then the end is in a simple braid, folded and taped:


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

masatisan said:


> I have a book at home that explains it in detail, but I'm not at home at the moment. I think its just a french braid all the way down the tail bone then continued to the bottom, then folded and wrapped.
> 
> Theres also a complicated tie up called a mud knot in which the tail is tied without using any sort of string or tie, only a strand from the tail. looks like this:
> 
> ...


do you know what they use for tape? it kind of makes more sense now thanks XD


----------



## Criollo65 (May 19, 2011)

I play polocrosse and we do our tails the same way. You don't have to clip the tail (though it saves time). You can run a french braid down the dock then take all the tail and carry on as a normal plait. Fold it up (on the outside from the bottom of the dock and turn the end down inside the fold. The tape is electrical tape - comes in lots of nice colours, and is easy to tear when you've got hands full of tail!)


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

Criollo65 said:


> I play polocrosse and we do our tails the same way. You don't have to clip the tail (though it saves time). You can run a french braid down the dock then take all the tail and carry on as a normal plait. Fold it up (on the outside from the bottom of the dock and turn the end down inside the fold. The tape is electrical tape - comes in lots of nice colours, and is easy to tear when you've got hands full of tail!)



does the electrical tape tare the hair?? ive gotten that stuff in my hair before haha but my hairs are probably tinner than a horses XD


----------



## Criollo65 (May 19, 2011)

No it doesn't, and it doesn't stick to the underside of the dock too hard either - but sticks to itself really well so you can wrap it round and get a firm hold. Wouldn't recommend it on human hair though! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

*I know this is kinda old...*

Saw this and thought I would comment even though its really old. At my club we use the mud not just to save the tail cause the electrical tape does pull the hair out over time. Some people in the club shave off the top some don't. Most people in the club have the just the mane shaved off, and leave the forelock because the forelock allows the horse to sweat and prevents them from over heating


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This is how I put a tail up on a Fox Hunter.

Polo ponies have their tails pulled or clipped at the top and the lower is plaited and should be turned up underneath the dock so nothing can be caught in it.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

For those that use the electrical tape take a tip from an electrician. Run the first wrap reversed with the sticky side up then go back over it with the sticky side down. This will keep it from sticking to the hair and when you cut it it just falls off.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I do my polo strings tails as pictured in post #2 for games. I use electrical tape, sometimes matching tape to wraps, sometimes just black tape. 

This is the knot I use for practice times.




 
This is the traditional war knot most commonly used in ranching circles.
War Knots: Horse Tail Knots used by Cowboys in the West

Every once in a while, I'll change it up and do the Doma Vaquera tail knot for practices, just because the Argentines do and they are cool (or at least look cool!). Except I just use a few fine hairs to secure it, not the rubber band like this guy does.




 
Have fun!


----------

